# Please ID this stem plant.



## WntrMute2 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking for the name for the green bushy stem next to the rotala wallichii. My LPS gave me a bogus name. Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a _Myriophyllum_, perhaps _Myriophyllum aquaticum_.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Or rotala walichi ?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's definitely a Myriophyllum of some sort.


----------



## WntrMute2 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

asian ambulia?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ValorG said:


> asian ambulia?


The leaves are too fine to be Limnophila sessiliflora, though it does look very similar.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Limnophila aquatica_?


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like Limnophila aquatica to me as well. I used to have this plant and it looks just like that under higher light. So nice and fluffy looking.


----------

